
Mozilla Marketplace goes live, install web apps like native PC apps - cpeterso
http://liliputing.com/2012/06/mozilla-marketplace-goes-live-install-web-apps-like-native-pc-apps.html
======
stewie2
people said "webapps are awesome, because there is no need to install."

